# Solved: Now you see it, Now you dont!!!



## emoorehead (Jul 18, 2007)

Our server restarted over the weekend (automatic update) and now our server computer doesn't show and all our users are gone.

Error Message:Attempt to determine whether user and machine accounts are in same forest failed (The interface is unknown).

Also: Windows Cannont obtain the domain controller name for your computer network.


----------



## emoorehead (Jul 18, 2007)

In the Event Viewer (Systems): These errors are present:
1st: Unable to to contact a DHCP Server. The Automatic Private IP Address 169.254.191.147 will be assigned to dial-in Clients. Clients may be unable to access resources on the network.

I have no idea were this IP address is coming from, it is not one of ours.

2nd: The SAM database was unable to lockout the account Administrator due to a resource error, such as a hard disk write failure. Accounts are locked after a certain number of bad passwords are provided so Please consider resetting the password of the account mentioned above.

I can't reset any passwords because none of the user accounts are visible in the Server Management.


----------



## emoorehead (Jul 18, 2007)

The problem is solved!!!!!!
I was looking in the system files and somehow the server was disabled along with all my microsoft exchange.

The IP address that was being re assigned was placed in the WINS.

I am not sure who did these things, so I reset all passwords and demoted everyone to a user status. My boss might be pissed but there can only be one admin and that is ME. 

Good luck and thanks for the help, I know you would have gotten to me eventually.


----------

